# Solex/Weber/Dellorto Side draft carbs



## Mk2Vr5 (Oct 31, 2001)

Which one is the best carbs? 
Solex/Dellorto/Weber?
I read that Solex is the lightest side draft carbs on the market, that's a good thing when you want to keep the weight down








I have a 1.6l engine, and the intake is abow the exhaust manifold.
What's the best way to make a heat shield?
Anyone who has made a heat shield? pictures?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Solex/Weber/Dellorto Side draft carbs (Mk2Vr5)*

the best to use are Webers because they are the only ones still in production. The weight diff are negligable. I would rate them
1. Mikuni
2. Weber
3. Solex
4. Dells
the best heat shield would be to send the exhaust manifold and downpipe to http://www.swaintech.com for thermal barrier coating.


_Modified by antichristonwheels at 7:26 PM 9-21-2006_


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Solex/Weber/Dellorto Side draft carbs (antichristonwheels)*

I rate the dellortos higher that webbers. they are a slightly more modern design modeled after the webers with improved boosters and acell pumps. I have a set on my 1.8 8v race car and they work awesome. I may be willing to sell the set along with a laptop programable ignition for the right price. I'm changing to Efi And ITBS.
I had a pair of solexs. STAY AWAY. impossible to tune. Zero parts available.
Mikuni/solexes are different carbs.


----------



## Mk2Vr5 (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Solex/Weber/Dellorto Side draft carbs (epjetta)*

Ok, my plan was to buy some Dellorto's from a guy on Ebay.
He even had Dellorto made for turbo setup, that would be cool on a 1.6l


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Solex/Weber/Dellorto Side draft carbs (Mk2Vr5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2Vr5* »_He even had Dellorto made for turbo setup, that would be cool on a 1.6l










thats a terrible idea, sorry


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Solex/Weber/Dellorto Side draft carbs (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
thats a terrible idea, sorry 

I've got to agree, even though it's been done by several different manufacturers, carbs and boost are not a great combo. And with all due respect to Peter Tong and the great things he's been doing with boost and CIS, imo, anything with forced induction is best fueled by efi.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Solex/Weber/Dellorto Side draft carbs (Mk2Vr5)*

I wouldn't let the naysayers bring me down. there were tons of carbs and turbos running before FI got real. There are still plenty out there, Lotus did it with Dells, Masarati put a 4bbl in a box and boosted it, not to mention all the crazy projects individuals have done.


----------



## Mk2Vr5 (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Solex/Weber/Dellorto Side draft carbs (antichristonwheels)*

I'm not going to turbo it








I'm going for Dellorto's on my 1.6l for now, and maybe a 16v on carbs later.
Anyone sell modyfied water outlet that's mounted on the cylinder head?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Solex/Weber/Dellorto Side draft carbs (Mk2Vr5)*

naysayers? pretty easy to be against something that works as well as a square wheel


----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Solex/Weber/Dellorto Side draft carbs (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_naysayers? pretty easy to be against something that works as well as a square wheel









Amen! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Solex/Weber/Dellorto Side draft carbs (Mk2Vr5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2Vr5* »_I'
Anyone sell modyfied water outlet that's mounted on the cylinder head?


if your talking 16v, here is one that I got for my setup


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

where did you get than metal water neck? 
-j


----------



## Mk2Vr5 (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Solex/Weber/Dellorto Side draft carbs (Big CADDY)*

Yes, that it








Where did you get it?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Solex/Weber/Dellorto Side draft carbs (Big CADDY)*

You have to call them for pricing.. I think it was around $60.oo 

http://www.piercemanifolds.com


----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Solex/Weber/Dellorto Side draft carbs (Mk2Vr5)*

I got Dels from the boys at Bullsport. They can supply you with pretty much everything you need for the swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

techtonics has abf waternecks


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

this day in age there are better ways to run boost than through carbs obviously..but dont listen to anyone who tells you its not worth boosting a carb..OBVIOUSLY they have never driven a boosted carb motor that has been set up right. i have..and several of my friends have built and run boosted Carb engines (lots of them are aircooled but its still a carb and a turbo) let me tell you, one ride in just about any of the turbo carb cars in my area will change anyones mind..Huge HP numbers..and a simple clean engine that you can fix with real tools..
i ended up going turbo/EFI in the end because i hated plugged idle jets and i could better understand a computer than a carburator..that being said..EFI comes with its own handfull of problems..and when something goes wrong..its not nearly as simple as cleaning a clogged jet..
dont take advice from someone that is basing there oppinion on some crap that they heard from a friend of a friend


----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Boost_Retard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost_Retard* »_this day in age there are better ways to run boost than through carbs obviously..but dont listen to anyone who tells you its not worth boosting a carb..OBVIOUSLY they have never driven a boosted carb motor that has been set up right. i have..and several of my friends have built and run boosted Carb engines (lots of them are aircooled but its still a carb and a turbo) let me tell you, one ride in just about any of the turbo carb cars in my area will change anyones mind..Huge HP numbers..and a simple clean engine that you can fix with real tools..
i ended up going turbo/EFI in the end because i hated plugged idle jets and i could better understand a computer than a carburator..that being said..EFI comes with its own handfull of problems..and when something goes wrong..its not nearly as simple as cleaning a clogged jet..
dont take advice from someone that is basing there oppinion on some crap that they heard from a friend of a friend

Uhh, maybe you didn`t notice but on the one hand you state unequivically that a carb is superior to a computer managed efi set-up while on the other hand freely admit that you understand carbs less than you do computers,.....
Any chance of you showing the magic wand you used to resolve this obvious paradox??


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Northern RD)*

Carbs can most certainly be made to work with boost, that's been proven many times by many people. BUT with efi, you get a boosted engine that's more tuneable, easier to tune, more capable of handling a wide range of boost pressures without needing to be re-tuned, less sensitive to changing weather conditions, the list goes on and on. Simply put, efi is better for boost than carbs.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

its not even the fact that its a friend of a friend that says it doesnt work. i KNOW that carbs are not as efficiant as an efi setup, and i KNOW that tryin to tune a carb can be a pain, and i KNOW that I wouldnt waste my time trying so hard to "just make it work" (not quoting you) when it could better be spent fine tuning an tweaking for max power/efficiancy rather than just keeping it running.


----------



## RABBITOIOI (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Solex/Weber/Dellorto Side draft carbs (epjetta)*

still want to sell? I'm looking 4 this set up on my 84 gti


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Solex/Weber/Dellorto Side draft carbs (RABBITOIOI)*

There are also OER carburetors. Weber and Pierce Manifolds both sell them, as well as a bunch of other people. Its basically a japanese made weber. They're usually a little cheaper buying them new...and they're still in production.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

or, instead of repros, you could buy a set of italian made dcoe carbs from me








-j


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

While I love my Dell's, if starting over from scratch I would have gotten Weber's. Justs because all parts are available and most of them in the US. I had to get an assortment of jets from England (which ironically shipped as fast as CB) And the "correct" emulsion tubes are NLA so I deal with a little lean spot at midrange right before the mains come in.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Solex/Weber/Dellorto Side draft carbs (epjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epjetta* »_I rate the dellortos higher that webbers. they are a slightly more modern design modeled after the webers with improved boosters and acell pumps. I have a set on my 1.8 8v race car and they work awesome. I may be willing to sell the set along with a laptop programable ignition for the right price. I'm changing to Efi And ITBS.
I had a pair of solexs. STAY AWAY. impossible to tune. Zero parts available.
Mikuni/solexes are different carbs.


_Quote, originally posted by *RABBITOIOI* »_still want to sell? I'm looking 4 this set up on my 84 gti

this setup is still for sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Solex/Weber/Dellorto Side draft carbs (machschnelGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *machschnelGTI* »_There are also OER carburetors. Weber and Pierce Manifolds both sell them, as well as a bunch of other people. Its basically a japanese made weber. They're usually a little cheaper buying them new...and they're still in production. 

As I understand it, they're manufactured by the same people that made the old S-K carbs. OER carbs are interesting, I've never actually had one in my hands so I can't make any comments as to the quality of these carbs, what I find interesting about them is that they use of all Weber tuning components including main jets, emulsion tubes, air jets, idle jets, pump jets and ventures. So even if OER goes under, tuning parts for them will always be for them.


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

Northern RD You should Re read my post before you make your smart ass remarks.
I never said carbs are "superior" to EFI
Go waste someone elses time. or why dont you add some of your vast turbo knowledge? 
Cale


_Modified by Boost_Retard at 9:42 PM 12-14-2006_


----------

